# Feeling sick after exercise



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I am trying to start exercising again as I am severely out of shape. I played DDR for 35 mins and after that I felt dizzy, sick, and my back/legs itched really badly. Is this normal and/or will it go away once I get into better shape?


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

what is DDR?

I dont think feeling dizzy and sick is too common. I wouldnt put too much faith in my diagnosis but it sounds to me like your blood sugar was low. Exercise lowers blood sugar levels so if it was low to begin with you could feel those symptoms.

Make sure you have a well balanced meal an hour before your next exercise session.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Well, if you haven't worked out in a long time, then yeah, I would think that getting sick is pretty normal. If, after a while, you are still getting sick, then that would be a problem.

I suspect that it will go away once you get into better shape.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't know why your legs would get itchy unless it had something to do with sweaty legs and or pants you may have been wearing. But there are people who are allergic to exercise who break out in hives etc. I kid you not, this is according to the syndicated Dr.Donahue. I kind of doubt that is what is going on though.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Seeing a doc will be your best bet.

Good luck!


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

Did you get enough water before, during, and after you exercise? Being dehydrated can make you feel like that. Water is very very important when you are exercising. As for the itchy legs, I found this possible answer, "It usually occurs during exercise performed after a long period of inactivity. The itching is not on the skin, it's inside the actual limbs. There are millions of tiny capillaries and arteries inside our muscles which expand rapidly due to the demand for more blood that is brought on by exercise. When fit, these capillaries remain open allowing maximum blood passage, but when unfit and inactive they tend to collapse, allowing only minimal blood passage (which is sufficient for a sedentary person however). The rapid expansion of these vessels causes adjacent nerves to send impulses back to the brain which are interpreted as an itch. That's why after a few sessions the sensation tends to go away" I remember in high school after aerobics my legs would itch like crazy, my teacher said just about the same thing as the quote above. Hope that helps.

Andrea


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

About three years ago, I started to run for fitness. Before that, I have never stepped foot into a gym nor exercised. I ran around a lake near where I live (I think it was about 5 miles or so) and I did feel like crap after the run. I think it's your body just getting used to the physical activity.


----------

